

Mini-Deadmau5 costume video...hilarious - somagrand

http://vimeo.com/16520938
======
fbea
And the award for best dad goes to...

~~~
fbea
do you think the kid liked Deadmau5's costume or idolized his music? With kids
these days hitting puberty earlier and earlier you never know...

